# Any ideas??



## sunworld (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello everyone!I wonder if any of you have got any advice for me? I was diagnosed with IBS a couple of years ago but my symptoms have changed since then. I still get pain around the lower part of my stomach and the standard D & C intermittently, but I now also get severe pain in the very top part of my stomach. It bloats horrendously and is so tender to the touch - I can actually feel bits that seem to be protruding - and it is rock hard. I have found that it is worse after a heavy meal, especially late at night. Sometimes the only thing I can do to relieve the pain is to vomit. I have always associated this problem to food (although I am unable to pinpoint which food), however last night I awoke at 5.00am with a dreaful pain. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.


----------

